# How often do you feed your Shrimp?



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Some feed too much and I've heard of works starting to over populate, I know people feed them for a hour or so and then remove the food, personally I toss a small piece in every couple days and everyone fights for it ( removed my Amanos after my string algae disappeared cause they would take it n swim away) then my ram horn snails clean up that if there's ever unwanted. 

How about all of you other hobbyists?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i feed them a tiny little bit every day and give them one starve day per week.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It took me a while to learn to control myself not to overfeed. I know feed 3 to 4 times a week. It gets harder when there are baby shrimps in the tank, I feed small amount of BW Bebi almost every day in that case + other regular feed.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

It really depends on you shrimp population as shrimps also tend to differ from tank to tank. Some of my tank have thousands/hundreds & the ones i have just started the colony have only 10 or so adult shrimps and a bunch of babies. I base it on number of adult shrimp & baby population in the tank. If i feed them with branded food/pallet the next day i might do baby food(powdered mixed food) or blanched vegetable. If a have a tank that i just started with i usually don't feed too often as shrimps usually graze on the substrate most of the time and their numbers is not yet in hundreds they will have enough food in the tank even if you don't feed them for a few days. So if you have only few shrimps feed it once every few days, if there are babies feed powdered food after 3-4 days of them hatching as this is the stage they will start to graze. If you have a population of hundreds and into thousands i feed 1-2 times a day. GL!

MP


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

When I first started keeping, I would feed once every 2 days or even 3 days. Purpose of this was to get a feel for how fast they would eat, observe their feeding patterns (who eats most, which ones have best appetite etc).

However, as your population grows and expertise grows you could feed more frequently. I now feed once everyday or once every two days.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I feed Mosura Bioplus for shrimplets every day to every other day.

I then feed Mosura CRS speciality/Excel maybe every 2 days.

approx 60CRS and 20 RCS


----------

